

Father of net neutrality Tim Wu talks about tech policy’s worst year - ajaymehta
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/4/5964745/tim-wu-lieutenant-governor-interview-crowdfund-tilt

======
kvee
here's the link to his fundraising page: [https://teachoutwu.tilt.com/save-
teachout-wu-from-governor-c...](https://teachoutwu.tilt.com/save-teachout-wu-
from-governor-cuomo-s-bullying)

------
zurn
The related "network keeps hands off the net traffic" idea has traditionally
been called the end-to-end principle, is and is the governing mindset of IP
and architecture of the internet.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-to-
end_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-to-end_principle)

------
mark_l_watson
Also: his book "he Master Switch" is a good read with lots of good background
material about how very large businesses try to control technology and
markets.

